# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot festojn ditlindjen :

## Bahri.

SOT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN :  ANTART T'NDERUEMT E FORUMIT SHQIPTAR .
ceni2,  klodian,  martix,  sevdie,  berhan vneshta (65),  www (57),  ceni (57),  Mico (50),  uragani (47),  HAJRIE (47), Deti_12 (47),  Spartak-Nice_FR (46),  une_pra (44),  djale laberie (43),  elitoni (43),  valona (42),  Vllahu-tr (42), Julian Cela (40),  Kelton (40),  DIESSEL_TR (39),  zana (39),  Sokol (39),  Amarildo (39),  reserved (39),  roza&urimi (39), tung (39),  rrushi_zi (39),  niku nga vlora (37),  sweet_eyes (37),  Miri_VL (37),  xha-vani (37),  Rei Berati (36),  edion (36), m2003 (36),  GRERA (36),  ORIENTALISTI (36),  alexi (36),  Denata,  IsiDigital (35),  hot-tironaboy-u (35),  IsiNYC (35), IsakDigital (35),  zeshkani_pr20 (35),  MACE_ME_GETA (35),  anita kllobocis (35),  Bekim Ismaili (34),  TAHIRI (34), jonida (33),  MEGA^MIXXXX (33),  Angel The (33),  stranger_ (33),  esmerald123 (33),  A_B_B_2003 (32),  esperontooo (32), Genti_Pogradec (32),  Nano_alive (32),  Anxhela 17 (31),  lady_tirona (31),  Belkisa (30),  admin.mirdita.n (21)
UROJM : GEZIME ,BOLLEK , SHNDET
JETE NJIQIND VJET .

                                                                                                                  PERSHNDETJE I NDERUEMI LEXUES .

----------

